# Red October



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok this is the reason i joined this forum its because of a watch i found in italy the thousands of feet u boat watch










to me its an absolute stunning and rare watch and until recently only a few makes where building watches with this distinctive look .(pic borrowed)










anyway not having the money to afford the real thing right now ,and not wanting to buy a replica i decided to build my own.

this has only become possible with the skill and persistance of michael (twickersdude) and the trial and error way in which we have got to the stage we are at .

the red crystal became a stumbling block no one was forthcoming in being able to supply these and we tried alot of avenues ,so other methods were looked at ever ar dipping but ,sometimes the easiest answers to problems are very close by.

so we are on the homestrech now i had the dial ordered from yobokies and i bought the frankenmonster a month ago ,on its own i think this watch is one of the best buys around at the monent but once its finished i reckon this is going to be a very cool looking watch.

ok the work is still in progress we aint sure about the hands yet but im very happy with the results so far.



















what do you think then.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like i said earlier jason....that looks mint....a real looker......i can see that opinion may be split over this, but i admire yours (and mikes) ingenuity in getting this done. using the "other" monster case, opposed to the normal monster case that we all know and love :lol: makes it look even more distictive as there are a fair few monster mods around......so....i doff my hat to you jason, and well done


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was in that film

oop's wrong thread

:lol:

You know my views so I can't say "nice one"


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I hate red 

Seriously though, its great to see something different, well done to Michael as well for attempting this.

Looking forward to seeing the finished beast, nice one Jason.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it looks awesome, well done guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

I like it so far, IMHO it would look even better if you could get the numbers machined off the bezel so that it looked like the bezel in your 2nd pic.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Thats Amazing..I love Frankenwatches! How about the bezel markers also in red? Just a thought.


----------



## ledgie (Aug 26, 2008)

So how did you make the crystal red in the end?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ledgie said:


> So how did you make the crystal red in the end?


i cant tell you because everyone will be at it its a trade secret .

im going to leave the bezel as is the hex bolts and crown are being blasted and im looking at straps ,ive found some lovely rubber with red stitching.

thanks for the feedback .

jason.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it ............. not sure I'd wear it ............... but I like it :thumbup:

I don't think it would work so well on a smaller watch though. Great stuff & congratulations for thinking outside the box & coming up with something new (even if it is based on a production watch :tongue2 in the world of watch customising


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what's the lume like?

:nuke:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I admire your ingenuity & ability to create such a one off, however as I hate red that means that I'll not like the finished article - however if you changed the colour to yellow then I'd love it!


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good so far,, nice to have a watch that is a one off

i have a modded Omega Speedy, of which there are now four of in known existence...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very different indeed. I like it. Gets my :thumbsup: Well done.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Not as much like it (yet?) as appreciate the time and effort. I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

very beautiful wathches; I hate too red  These watches are much more beautiful than TW-Steel


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like a great project but not sure if the end product looks anything like the u boat ??


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sean666 said:


> Looks like a great project but not sure if the end product looks anything like the u boat ??


no it doesnt look anything like the uboat ,it was inspired by it thats all .

jason.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Not my cup of tea, but well done for such an original mod - so many people just buy different hands and dial from Yao and fit them, but this is very original.

A suggestion, if I may? If you are considering a production run and selling these watches, then you might do well to offer them in an orange colour. Orange is very popular with a lot of members and I'm sure you would sell quite a few.

Rob


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

I like it, well done, look forward to seeing the finished watch.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Not my cup of tea, but well done for such an original mod - so many people just buy different hands and dial from Yao and fit them, but this is very original.
> 
> A suggestion, if I may? If you are considering a production run and selling these watches, then you might do well to offer them in an orange colour. Orange is very popular with a lot of members and I'm sure you would sell quite a few.
> 
> Rob


nah im not interested in doing a run or selling any on .dials, hands ,bezels,movements ,cases, etc are so cheap and the sell on price just doesnt make it worth while. yao does sell some good quality gear but for variation and choice there are much better dealers out there .

the orange dial sets are very nice but also quite popular thats why im looking to do other things with my mods .

although ive hit some snaggs doing this one and looking at variations at the moment its in the balance .

jason.


----------

